

Raphaeljs polar clock demo (no flash, works even in IE6) - progga
http://raphaeljs.com/polar-clock.html

======
darth_static
Found a bug: If the clock runs until one of the smaller circles makes a full
loop (i.e. transition from 11:59 to 12:00, which showed up as 12:60 for some
reason) the inner circles make a full rotation every second.

